# Canadian Mayors Sign Letter In Support Of Ending Marijuana Prohibition .



## 7greeneyes (Apr 27, 2012)

url: h420p://www.enewspf.com/latest-news/latest-national/33008-canadian-mayors-sign-letter-in-support-of-ending-marijuana-prohibition.html



*Canadian Mayors Sign Letter In Support Of Ending Marijuana Prohibition *

*Mayors From British Columbia Sign Letter In Support Of Legalizing Marijuana*

OREGON--(ENEWSPF)--April 27, 2012. The letter is addressed to B.C. Premier Christy Clark, NDP Leader Adrian Dix and Conservative Leader John Cummins, and is signed by Vancouver&#8217;s Gregor Robertson Burnaby&#8217;s Derek Corrigan, North Vancouver mayor Darrell Mussatto, Lake Country mayor James Baker, Armstrong mayor Chris Pieper, Metchosin mayor John Ranns, Enderby mayor Howie Cyr, and Vernon mayor Robert Sawatzky.
&#8220;This is not a partisan issue,&#8221; Robertson said in a news release to *Straight.Com*.  &#8220;Widespread access to marijuana for our youth, grow-ops that provide funds for organized crime, and significant costs to taxpayers for enforcement are all compelling reasons to re-examine our failed approach to prohibition.&#8221;
*Below is the letter*:


To: Premier Christy Clark, Mr. Adrian Dix and Mr. John Cummins
From: James Baker, Chris Pieper, Derek Corrigan, John Ranns, Howie Cyr, Gregor Robertson, Darrell Mussatto and Robert Sawatzky
Re: Discussion required on marijuana policy
Dear Premier Clark, Mr. Dix and Mr. Cummins:
As mayors of BC municipalities, we are fully aware of the harms stemming from the province&#8217;s large illegal marijuana industry. Our communities have been deeply affected by the consequences of marijuana prohibition including large-scale grow-ops, increased organized crime and ongoing gang violence.  Increasing law enforcement costs also significantly impact municipal budgets.
We see a seemingly endless stream of anti-marijuana law enforcement initiatives in our communities, yet marijuana remains widely and easily available to our youth. Based on the evidence before us, we know that laws that aim to control the marijuana industry are ineffective and, like alcohol prohibition in the US in the 1920s, have led to violent unintended consequences.
The case against current marijuana laws is compelling. Despite major taxpayer investments in law enforcement activities, the marijuana market has not been suppressed. Furthermore, the province&#8217;s massive illegal marijuana trade drives organized crime in BC and throughout the Pacific Northwest. The Organized Crime Agency of BC estimates that organized crime groups control 85% of BC&#8217;s marijuana trade, which the Fraser Institute estimates is worth up to $7 billion annually. U.S. federal prosecutors have identified BC-based drug gangs that control the marijuana trade as &#8220;the dominant organized crime threat in the Northwest.&#8221;
Even though anti-marijuana law enforcement is active and growing, marijuana potency is increasing while price is decreasing. Rates of use remain high. Youth report easier access to marijuana than to tobacco while organized crime reaps massive marijuana-related profits. Given these facts, we conclude that a more effective, evidence-based approach to controlling marijuana is urgently needed.
As BC mayors, we support the Stop the Violence BC campaign. It is time to tax and strictly regulate marijuana under a public health framework; regulating marijuana would allow the government to rationally address the health concerns of marijuana, raise government tax revenue and eliminate the huge profits from the marijuana industry that flow directly to organized crime. According to public health experts, strict regulation of the marijuana market may also reduce marijuana use. In fact, the success in reducing rates of tobacco use has been achieved through public health regulation, not prohibition.
We are also concerned about the policing and related law enforcement costs that will be placed upon municipalities due to proposed federal mandatory minimum sentencing legislation related to marijuana. Such prescribed and inflexible policies have proven costly and ineffective in the US. We ask you to instead consider how a public health framework that calls for strict marijuana regulation and taxation can help address the intractable problems of gangs and gang violence in BC.
Stop the Violence BC is not alone in its call for a regulated, public health approach to adult marijuana use. The Fraser Institute and the Health Officers Council of BC, among others, have made similar recommendations and your BC public is onside. According to a recent Angus Reid poll, only 12% of British Columbians support the current approach of marijuana prohibition, with the vast majority supporting taxation and regulation.
We recognize and fully understand public dissatisfaction with today&#8217;s marijuana laws. Therefore, we will be recommending that the Union of BC Municipalities support a motion in favour of taxation and regulation of marijuana.  We also encourage politicians to speak their conscience, even if their views go beyond the silence coming from the political parties themselves.
Given the ongoing gang activity, widespread availability of marijuana and high costs associated with enforcement, leaders at all levels of government must take responsibility for marijuana policy. We are asking you as provincial leaders to take a new approach to marijuana regulation. Our communities, our youth and our public finances will benefit from an evidence-based, public health approach to marijuana.
Signed,
James Baker, Mayor Lake Country
Chris Pieper, Mayor of Armstrong
Robert Sawatzky, Mayor of Vernon
Howie Cyr, Mayor of Enderby
John Ranns, Mayor of Metchosin
Darrell Mussatto, Mayor City of North Vancouver
Derek Corrigan, Mayor of Burnaby
Gregor Robertson, Mayor of Vancouver


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 27, 2012)

*quote* - "U.S. federal prosecutors have identified BC-based drug gangs that control the marijuana trade as &#8220;the dominant organized crime threat in the Northwest.&#8221; *- endquote *

Such nitrogen rich fertilizer right  there. everyone and their grandmother grows down here in the PNW, are you kidding me....?!?


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 27, 2012)

Good news :aok:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 27, 2012)

Yual goin to see big changes I reckon soon on the canuck side. Thinkin the winds of change for the better be just round the corner.

BWD


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 27, 2012)

Hopefully Backwoods, hopefully...


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 27, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Hopefully Backwoods, hopefully...


 
Keep the faith pilgremess keep the faith and it will come. I can see the light end of the tunnel just cant see whats in the room yet but it feels warm rather then cold. I can only hope our government gets it now and lighten up bit.

BWD


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 27, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Yual goin to see big changes I reckon soon on the canuck side. Thinkin the winds of change for the better be just round the corner.
> 
> BWD



I hope and wish that was true BWD, but im not so sure.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 27, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I hope and wish that was true BWD, but im not so sure.


 
It will come cause are side about to hit the fan with money soon and the Gov ment people be lookin for new ways to free up or make cash and MJ be a good way to inject some much needed monies into the economy. It will come in good time.

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 27, 2012)

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> it will be so nice when the wisdom of these government officials drifts southward . . .


 
Love yur dream but north and far north were its at! Call me when yual need me! Be there for ya!

BWD


----------

